# Snake Bitten Chicken



## shooterrick (Feb 16, 2009)

One of the rubs lost in time.  I ran across my file today so thought I would repost.



*Ricks CopperHead Snake Bitten Chicken*
This recipe is my twist on jerk chicken.  It has a definite bite of spice coupled with the South American style hint of sweet to balance it out. 
3/4 cup raw sugar
Â¼ cup sea salt
1tbs red pepper flakes
1tbs garlic powder
1tbs onion powder
1 tbs Hungarian Paprika

2 tsp all spice
1 tsp black pepper course
1 tsp oregano
1 tsp thyme
1 tsp Wasabi powder
1 tsp cumin 

Mix all and rub chicken well.  Let set overnight in fridge and smoke to 170 degrees internal temp.  Smoker at 275-300 degrees.    

The injection I like for this is 1 cup apple juice, 1 juice from whole Key Lime, 1 standard shot Meyersâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Rum


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Rick


----------



## alx (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks as well.I like allspice and will try wasabi.


----------



## rtom (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks Rick can't wait to try this one


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 16, 2009)

lolol... I just *had* to look......
I live in rattlesnake country and have had several critters snake bit. I just knew you were going to show a picture of a snake bitten chicken. lol 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good looking recipe. :)


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks good...........well worth a try...........Thanks!


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 23, 2009)

Wow, that chick has got to be loaded with flavor! You're playing my song. Congrats, winner winner, chicken dinner.


----------



## fired up (Feb 23, 2009)

That sounds really good. Gonna try that one.


----------

